# 1 HDD fuer 2 Rechner mit unterschiedlicher Hardware

## boerni

Moin, ich hab eine Idee   :Very Happy: 

Mein Laptop bekommt bald eine neue 500GB HDD, die 320GB in der Workstation geht allerdings bald kaputt

Ich benutze den Laptop eher selten mit der Workstation gleichzeitig (nur zum syncen), und frage mich, ob folgendes Moeglich ist:

Die HDD fuer beide Rechner benutzen, also fuer Laptop und Workstation. Festplatte laesst sich mit 2 Handgriffen aus dem Laptop ausbauen, und ein Hot Swap Dingsdabumsda fuer die Workstation wuerde den Rest erledigen. (Link zur Hardware: Workstation und laptop.)

Negative Aspekte:

-CPUs sind von unterschiedlichen Herstellern(!), gibt es vielleicht generische 64bit-CFLAGs?

-Grafikkarten sind von unterschiedlichen Herstellern und die Aufloesung des Laptops ist kleiner als die der Workstation! Kann man unterschiedliche xorg.conf profile erstellen die dann beim booten erkannt und angewandt werden?

Positive Aspekte:

-Haben beide die Gleiche Soundkarte (oss4 hda-intel)

-haben beide denselben Festplattencontroller (AHCI)

Ist das moeglich? Oder sind dafuer die Systeme zu verschieden?

----------

## ScytheMan

nuja du könntest 2 root partitionen draufpacken, auf die boot partition 2 versch. kernel und dann im bootmanager den richtigen kernel für die richtige hw auswählen.

dann evlt. noch die /home/ als extrapartition und diese zwischen den beiden pcs sharen, wenn die synchron gehalten werden soll.

gibt sicher noch andere dinge die man auslagern kann (/usr/portage etc.pp.) , wenn du den ansatz bevorzugst, der doch eher 2 verschiedene systeme auf einer platte vorsieht.

----------

## boerni

hmmm....in dem Falle koennte ich sogar auf der Workstationpartition einen TFTP server einrichten, von dem der Laptop dann booten kann wenn ich ihn doch brauche...

----------

## s.hase

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> nuja du könntest 2 root partitionen draufpacken, auf die boot partition 2 versch. kernel und dann im bootmanager den richtigen kernel für die richtige hw auswählen.
> 
> 

 

Wozu 2 root Partitionen und Kernel? Einfach einen Kernel mit allen Modulen die beide Kisten brauchen backen, 2 xorg.conf erstellen und diese jeweils über grub laden. Hier ein kleines HowTo für Ubuntu. Funktioniert mit meinem USB-Stick und Archlinux ohne Probleme. So habe ich meine Arbeitsumgebung immer zu Hause, auch bei unterschiedlicher Hardware.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *s.hase wrote:*   

>  *ScytheMan wrote:*   nuja du könntest 2 root partitionen draufpacken, auf die boot partition 2 versch. kernel und dann im bootmanager den richtigen kernel für die richtige hw auswählen.
> 
>  
> 
> Wozu 2 root Partitionen und Kernel? Einfach einen Kernel mit allen Modulen die beide Kisten brauchen backen, 2 xorg.conf erstellen und diese jeweils über grub laden. Hier ein kleines HowTo für Ubuntu. Funktioniert mit meinem USB-Stick und Archlinux ohne Probleme. So habe ich meine Arbeitsumgebung immer zu Hause, auch bei unterschiedlicher Hardware.

 Es mag ja sein, dass es bei Ubuntu funktioniert, wo man sich ja nur sehr selten einen eigenen Kernel baut, aber die eine CPU ist Intel, die andere AMD. Die eine Grafik Nvidia, die andere Intel. Da würde ich den Kernel doch schon auf das System hin optimieren, anstatt da eine 08/15 Version drauf zu tun. Gentoo läuft bei mir  deutlich stabiler und schneller als Ubuntu.

----------

## 69719

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *s.hase wrote:*    *ScytheMan wrote:*   nuja du könntest 2 root partitionen draufpacken, auf die boot partition 2 versch. kernel und dann im bootmanager den richtigen kernel für die richtige hw auswählen.
> 
>  
> 
> Wozu 2 root Partitionen und Kernel? Einfach einen Kernel mit allen Modulen die beide Kisten brauchen backen, 2 xorg.conf erstellen und diese jeweils über grub laden. Hier ein kleines HowTo für Ubuntu. Funktioniert mit meinem USB-Stick und Archlinux ohne Probleme. So habe ich meine Arbeitsumgebung immer zu Hause, auch bei unterschiedlicher Hardware. Es mag ja sein, dass es bei Ubuntu funktioniert, wo man sich ja nur sehr selten einen eigenen Kernel baut, aber die eine CPU ist Intel, die andere AMD. Die eine Grafik Nvidia, die andere Intel. Da würde ich den Kernel doch schon auf das System hin optimieren, anstatt da eine 08/15 Version drauf zu tun. Gentoo läuft bei mir  deutlich stabiler und schneller als Ubuntu.

 

Dann sollte man im Kernel "Generic Prozessor" auswählen und nicht den Kernel selber auf eine bestimmte CPU optimieren.

Bei der Grafikkarte sollte sich xorg die Treiber selber suchen, wenn keine xorg.conf vorhanden ist.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das das geht, das ist mir klar. Aber Platz für 2 Kernel ist doch auf der Platte. Und je allgemeiner man das System baut, um so schlechter ist es. ScytheMan hat doch einen guten Vorschlag gemacht, was man da alles gemeinsam nutzen kann.

----------

## misterjack

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Und je allgemeiner man das System baut, um so schlechter ist es.

 

Das ist ja dann bei einer Notebook-Platte eh egal, die bremst dann das Desktopsystem mit ihren 5400 U/Min so schon aus, da braucht es kein performantes System  :Smile: 

----------

## s.hase

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Es mag ja sein, dass es bei Ubuntu funktioniert, wo man sich ja nur sehr selten einen eigenen Kernel baut, aber die eine CPU ist Intel, die andere AMD. Die eine Grafik Nvidia, die andere Intel. Da würde ich den Kernel doch schon auf das System hin optimieren, anstatt da eine 08/15 Version drauf zu tun. Gentoo läuft bei mir  deutlich stabiler und schneller als Ubuntu.

 

Das geht auch ohne Probleme mit Gentoo. Nur weil das Howto für Ubuntu ist heißt das ja schließlich nicht das es nur dort geht! Ob Intel/AMD Cpu oder Nvidia/Intel/ATI Gfx ist dabei auch vollkommen egal. Bei mir läuft das mit Archlinux ohne Probleme und vorher mit Gentoo (Archlinux da ewiges compilieren auf nem USB-Stick nicht so prall ist). Die meisten "Optimierungen" sind eh nur Einbildung. Und ob der Kernel für ne AMD oder Intel Cpu "optimiert" wurde ist auch egal, er läuft trotzdem auf beiden solange beide halbwegs aktuell sind. Genau wie der Rest des Systems.

----------

## 69719

 *s.hase wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Es mag ja sein, dass es bei Ubuntu funktioniert, wo man sich ja nur sehr selten einen eigenen Kernel baut, aber die eine CPU ist Intel, die andere AMD. Die eine Grafik Nvidia, die andere Intel. Da würde ich den Kernel doch schon auf das System hin optimieren, anstatt da eine 08/15 Version drauf zu tun. Gentoo läuft bei mir  deutlich stabiler und schneller als Ubuntu. Die meisten "Optimierungen" sind eh nur Einbildung.

 

Da geb ich dir recht, das einzigste wo man es merkt, ist beim weglassen von -O1, -O2 oder -O3.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *s.hase wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Es mag ja sein, dass es bei Ubuntu funktioniert, wo man sich ja nur sehr selten einen eigenen Kernel baut, aber die eine CPU ist Intel, die andere AMD. Die eine Grafik Nvidia, die andere Intel. Da würde ich den Kernel doch schon auf das System hin optimieren, anstatt da eine 08/15 Version drauf zu tun. Gentoo läuft bei mir  deutlich stabiler und schneller als Ubuntu. 
> 
> Das geht auch ohne Probleme mit Gentoo. Nur weil das Howto für Ubuntu ist heißt das ja schließlich nicht das es nur dort geht! Ob Intel/AMD Cpu oder Nvidia/Intel/ATI Gfx ist dabei auch vollkommen egal. Bei mir läuft das mit Archlinux ohne Probleme und vorher mit Gentoo (Archlinux da ewiges compilieren auf nem USB-Stick nicht so prall ist). Die meisten "Optimierungen" sind eh nur Einbildung. Und ob der Kernel für ne AMD oder Intel Cpu "optimiert" wurde ist auch egal, er läuft trotzdem auf beiden solange beide halbwegs aktuell sind. Genau wie der Rest des Systems.

 Na gut, dann bilde ich mir das nur ein, dass Gentoo bei mir wesentlich schneller und stabiler läuft als Ubuntu.

----------

## 69719

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *s.hase wrote:*    *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Es mag ja sein, dass es bei Ubuntu funktioniert, wo man sich ja nur sehr selten einen eigenen Kernel baut, aber die eine CPU ist Intel, die andere AMD. Die eine Grafik Nvidia, die andere Intel. Da würde ich den Kernel doch schon auf das System hin optimieren, anstatt da eine 08/15 Version drauf zu tun. Gentoo läuft bei mir  deutlich stabiler und schneller als Ubuntu. 
> 
> Das geht auch ohne Probleme mit Gentoo. Nur weil das Howto für Ubuntu ist heißt das ja schließlich nicht das es nur dort geht! Ob Intel/AMD Cpu oder Nvidia/Intel/ATI Gfx ist dabei auch vollkommen egal. Bei mir läuft das mit Archlinux ohne Probleme und vorher mit Gentoo (Archlinux da ewiges compilieren auf nem USB-Stick nicht so prall ist). Die meisten "Optimierungen" sind eh nur Einbildung. Und ob der Kernel für ne AMD oder Intel Cpu "optimiert" wurde ist auch egal, er läuft trotzdem auf beiden solange beide halbwegs aktuell sind. Genau wie der Rest des Systems. Na gut, dann bilde ich mir das nur ein, dass Gentoo bei mir wesentlich schneller und stabiler läuft als Ubuntu.

 

Naja, man sollte nicht unbedingt Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Ubuntu bietet ja nicht die Möglichkeiten wie Gentoo bestimmte Programmabläufe/Features in Programmen zu aktivieren/deaktivieren. Diese sind immer fest in den Programmen verankert, da sie beim kompilieren mit aktiviert wurden. In folge dessen werde auch deren Abhängigkeiten und co. geladen... Ein Programm wird nunmal langsamer, wenn es mit mehr Features übersetzt wurde. Daher find ich diesen vergleich von Ubuntu und Gentoo sinnlos. Viel mehr solltest du einen Performance Vergleich der entsprechenden Programmen, mit selben USE Flags auf verschiedenen Architekturen heranziehen.

----------

## s.hase

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Na gut, dann bilde ich mir das nur ein, dass Gentoo bei mir wesentlich schneller und stabiler läuft als Ubuntu.

 

Mit Optimierungen sind Cflags jenseits von -O2 etc. gemeint. Es macht auch keinen Unterschied ob der Kernel für einen AMD Ahtlon64 oder für einen Intel Core2Sonstwas konfiguriert ist. Ich weiß nicht warum Du deshalb damit kommen muss das Gentoo bei Dir stabiler als Ubuntu läuft. Das hat damit ja nun überhaupt nichts zu tun. Archlinux läuft bei mir jedenfalls genauso, wenn nicht sogar stabiler, als Gentoo. Ein spürbarer Geschwindigkeitsunterschied besteht bei gleicher Konfig auch nicht.

Von der ganzen Diskussion mal abgesehen, würde ich mich dazu noch eher fragen wie die Platte das ewige Umstecken mitmachen soll. Ich glaube nicht das es der Haltbarkeit der Steckverbindungen unbedingt förderlich ist wenn die Platte regelmäßig gewechselt wird. Ist nur mal so ein Gedanke.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *s.hase wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Na gut, dann bilde ich mir das nur ein, dass Gentoo bei mir wesentlich schneller und stabiler läuft als Ubuntu. 
> 
> Mit Optimierungen sind Cflags jenseits von -O2 etc. gemeint. Es macht auch keinen Unterschied ob der Kernel für einen AMD Ahtlon64 oder für einen Intel Core2Sonstwas konfiguriert ist. Ich weiß nicht warum Du deshalb damit kommen muss das Gentoo bei Dir stabiler als Ubuntu läuft. Das hat damit ja nun überhaupt nichts zu tun. Archlinux läuft bei mir jedenfalls genauso, wenn nicht sogar stabiler, als Gentoo. Ein spürbarer Geschwindigkeitsunterschied besteht bei gleicher Konfig auch nicht.
> 
> Von der ganzen Diskussion mal abgesehen, würde ich mich dazu noch eher fragen wie die Platte das ewige Umstecken mitmachen soll. Ich glaube nicht das es der Haltbarkeit der Steckverbindungen unbedingt förderlich ist wenn die Platte regelmäßig gewechselt wird. Ist nur mal so ein Gedanke.

 

Wie kommst du darauf, dass mit Optimierungen die CFlags gemeint sind? Wir waren doch die ganze Zeit beim Kernel, und da kann man sehr viel optimieren, was man halt für ein System hat, Server oder Desktop jetzt mal ganz banal.

Und ansonsten, ich hab doch schon geschrieben, ich bilde mir das nur ein. Es kann einfach nicht sein, wenn du es sagst. Und jetzt klinke ich mich aus, bevor es ausartet.

----------

## boerni

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Und je allgemeiner man das System baut, um so schlechter ist es. 
> 
> Das ist ja dann bei einer Notebook-Platte eh egal, die bremst dann das Desktopsystem mit ihren 5400 U/Min so schon aus, da braucht es kein performantes System 

 

Quark! Festplatte ist heute angekommen:

/dev/sda

Timing buffered disc reads: 224MB in 3,01Sec = 74,37mb/s

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, war vor einiger Zeit noch ganz nett, aber normale Desktop Festplatten schaffen inzwischen 50% mehr und SMDs das dreifache. Ok, vor nicht allzu langer Zeit waren die Laptop Platten so bei 35....

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Wir waren doch die ganze Zeit beim Kernel, und da kann man sehr viel optimieren, was man halt für ein System hat, Server oder Desktop jetzt mal ganz banal.

 

Die Unterschiede sind auch da weitgehend vernachlässigbar, wenn es nicht gerade um Multimedia-Anwendungen geht, bei denen der Rechner gerade so an der Grenze zappelt. Der einzige wirklich spürbare Unterschied ist wohl zwischen SMP oder kein-SMP (also Core-2 o.ä. oder nur ein einziger Kernel) - da backen selbst andere Distributionen eigene Kernel für...

Die Unterschiede zwischen Gentoo und Ubuntu dürften eher daher kommen, dass Ubuntu quasi per Dekret fast alle USE-Flags gesetzt hat und die Programme daher deutlich länger sind und mehr laden müssen; dies macht sich dann vor allem in der Ladezeit/Startzeit von Programmen aber z.B. auch bei fork() bemerkbar.

----------

## Randy Andy

Ok Männer,

mal von den esotherischen Aspekten weg, hin zu den harten Fakten!

Ich wollte ja Gestern eigentlich als erster auf boernis's Frage posten, hab dann eber erst mal in den CFLAGS recherchiert, und weil ich's dann nicht gefunden habe auch in den gcc changelogs.

Zwischenzeiltich waren dann die meisten meiner Ideen schon gepostet!  :Sad: 

Eine der initialen Fragen von boerni blieb jedoch nach wie vor für mich unbeantwortet! 

Nämlich die nach den zu setzenden generischen CFLAGS für AMD wie INTEL architektur, die ja nun gänzlich unterschiedlich sind.

Auch ein -march=native seit gcc-version 4.2 hilft ja nicht wirklich weiter, wenn er sich ein root Verzeichnis teilen würde, weil ja dann abhängig 

vom gerade laufenden Prozessor seine Pakete darauf hin optimiert gebaut würden.

Wie muss den ein generischer eintrag der CFLAGS aussehen bei amd64 /x86_64 arch? Einfach weglassen, oder

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=x86_64 -pipe"
```

 oder was?

Ich find's weder im Gentoo-Handbuch, noch in Tobias Scherbaums oder Gunnar Wrobels Gentoo Buch.

Die andern Settings, wie z.B. CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu" sind mir klar.

Ok, ist ja eigentlich nicht unserer Intension was generisch zu machen   :Rolling Eyes: 

Aber man lernt ja gerne dazu, und in dem Fall von boernie ja durchaus berechtigt,  also erleuchtet mich bitte.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## boerni

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ok, war vor einiger Zeit noch ganz nett, aber normale Desktop Festplatten schaffen inzwischen 50% mehr und SMDs das dreifache. Ok, vor nicht allzu langer Zeit waren die Laptop Platten so bei 35....

 

naja, wenn man saulaute WD Caviar Black nimmt, hat man schon seine 120MB/s, aber ich finde die 5400rpm platten schon gut, hab ja auch 2stk 1TB Platten im 3,5" Format mit 5400RPM

Sobald ich einen Hot Swap Rahmen fuer den Rechner gefunden habe probiere ich es aus  :Smile: 

naja, Multiprozessor, der AMD Rechner hat 4 Kerne, das Notebook 2.

----------

## mv

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Nämlich die nach den zu setzenden generischen CFLAGS für AMD wie INTEL architektur, die ja nun gänzlich unterschiedlich sind.

 

Die 64-Bit-Prozessoren (soweit ich das verstanden habe, geht es in beiden Fällen um solche) unterscheiden sich nicht so sehr. Die Unterschiede der Features (vermutlich 3dnow, *sse* usw) sollte man zuerst mal auslesen: Am besten durch 

```
grep flags /proc/cpuinfo
```

 auf den jeweiligen Rechnern und sicherheitshalber zusätzlich noch durch Aufruf des Scripts

```
#! /bin/sh

Usage () {

   printf '%s\n' "Usage: ${0##*/} c|o [gcc-Flags e.g. -march=native -O2]

Show which compile|optimization flags are selected when you chose gcc-Flags"

   exit ${1:-1}

}

case "${1}" in

c)   shift

   exec gcc -v -c -Q "${@}" -o /dev/null -x c - 2>&1 <<PROG

int main(){return 0;}

PROG

   ;;

o)   shift

   exec gcc -c -Q "${@}" -o /dev/null --help=optimizer 2>&1;;

*)   Usage;;

esac
```

 Dann braucht man eigentlich nur noch die Features, die nur eine der beiden CPUs kann, deaktivieren (sowohl in den CFLAGS als auch in den USE-flags).

----------

## misterjack

 *boerni wrote:*   

> naja, wenn man saulaute WD Caviar Black nimmt

 

Das herrliche Halbwissen. WD gibt für die 1 TB-Version zwischen 24 und 33 dB an, 30 dB ist Flüstern. Dazu sind die in einem Gehäuse noch gedämpft, von "saulaut" kann man da nicht mehr sprechen.

----------

## boerni

also eine Caviar Black hoert man ganz deutlich im gegensatz zu einer Caviar Green oder Caviar Blue

----------

## misterjack

 *boerni wrote:*   

> also eine Caviar Black hoert man ganz deutlich im gegensatz zu einer Caviar Green oder Caviar Blue

 

Dummerweise gibt WD für die Blue fast identische Werte wie für die Black an. Dann zeig bitte eine seriöse Quelle, die deine Behauptung stützt. Forenwissen zählt natürlich nicht darunter  :Wink: 

----------

## s.hase

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *s.hase wrote:*   
> 
> Mit Optimierungen sind Cflags jenseits von -O2 etc. gemeint. Es macht auch keinen Unterschied ob der Kernel für einen AMD Ahtlon64 oder für einen Intel Core2Sonstwas konfiguriert ist. 
> 
> Wie kommst du darauf, dass mit Optimierungen die CFlags gemeint sind? Wir waren doch die ganze Zeit beim Kernel, und da kann man sehr viel optimieren, was man halt für ein System hat, Server oder Desktop jetzt mal ganz banal.
> ...

 

Lese doch bitte einfach mal den 2. Satz!

----------

## s.hase

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie muss den ein generischer eintrag der CFLAGS aussehen bei amd64 /x86_64 arch? Einfach weglassen, oder
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Wenn man 100%-tig sichergehen will das es überall läuft würde ich persönlich einfach -march=i686 nehmen. Sonst würde ich einfach mal die "Optimierungen" für den Core2 ausprobieren. Eigentlich sollte das so dann auch auf den Athlon laufen. Ich hatte schon ein Gentoo System das auf einen Athlon64 optimiert war auf nem Core2 laufen und umgekehrt. Probleme gab es dabei jedenfalls nicht.

Oder halt mal gucken welche Features bei den -march=core2 und -march=amdfam10 genau gesetzt werden. Die müssten sich ja irgendwo ergoogeln lassen. Dann halt von Hand die setzen die gleich sind.

----------

## Randy Andy

Super Hasi,

das i686 läuft iss klar, aber hier geht's eigentlich um den kleinsten gemeinsamen (generischen) Nenner der amd64 / x86_64 Architektur, und nicht einer 32bit arch.

Die Idee mit dem nachgucken der Gemeinsamkeiten hat ja mv sehr schön und Ausführlich auf den Punkt gebracht.

Dennoch ist stellt auch das eine optimierung da, die für den Fall boerni vermutlich das Optimum darstellt, nicht jedoch meine Frage nach dem generischsten aller x86_64 bit arch Einstellungen darstellt, die CFLAGs betreffend.

Ausserdem, Probleme würde es genau bei den Paketen bzw Funktionen geben die von den nicht unterstützten Features gebrauch machen. Daher fiel es wohl bei dir nicht auf, weil diese selten sind, und man seine Tests darauf abstellen müsste.

Andy.

----------

## mv

 *s.hase wrote:*   

> Oder halt mal gucken welche Features bei den -march=core2 und -march=amdfam10 genau gesetzt werden. Die müssten sich ja irgendwo ergoogeln lassen.

  Falls das unklar gewesen sein sollte: Das Script, das ich postete gibt u.a. diese Features aus...

----------

## boerni

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *boerni wrote:*   also eine Caviar Black hoert man ganz deutlich im gegensatz zu einer Caviar Green oder Caviar Blue 
> 
> Dummerweise gibt WD für die Blue fast identische Werte wie für die Black an. Dann zeig bitte eine seriöse Quelle, die deine Behauptung stützt. Forenwissen zählt natürlich nicht darunter 

 

die Toshiba MK8046GSX war die Vorgaengerplatte im Laptop und ist viel lauter als die jetzige Western Digital (meine subjektive Meinung).

http://sdd.toshiba.com/main.aspx?Path=StorageSolutions/2.5-inchHardDiskDrives/MK8046GSX/MK8046GSXSpecifications

Sie wird hier ywischen 20 und 25dba angegeben...

Wer luegt nun, WD oder TOSHIBA?

Beide. Man sollte sich nicht auf Herstellerspezifikationen in diesem Bereich vertrauen

btw ist diese Diskussion nicht teil der Fragestellung.

----------

